# Router for broadband + phone



## vivek.virgo (Mar 15, 2015)

I need a basic router for my bsnl broadband + smartphone* to replace the one provided by bsnl *. 
Don't want to spend too much!

Came across TP-LINK TL-WR720N 150 Mbps Wireless N Router for Rs 745

*www.flipkart.com/tp-link-tl-wr720n-150-mbps-wireless-n-router/p/itmdgzk55c3nzbhw


*Will this be sufficient for heavy downloading with max speed of 4mbps as per my bsnl plan?* 
I don't know anything about networking hardware so please confirm if I can use above router with bsnl on my desktop PC.


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 15, 2015)

First of all you need an ADSL modem to connect to the internet and if you want WiFi then you need a ADSL Modem cum Wireless Router. 
If your ADSL modem is working fine and you just want WiFi then no need to go for a Modem Cum Router, only a simple wireless router would help, just like the one you have selected.
If you want to have a Modem cum Router then go for something like TP-LINK TD-W8968N Wirelesss router. This very model can work as an ADSL wireless router for ISPs like BSNL who provide connection through telephone lines and also as a simple wireless router for other ISPs.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 15, 2015)

modem needed if you are using bsnl/mtnl internet (RJ11 clip/port), check TP-Link WR740N 150 mbps router with modem.. I'm using it.. really good for small room.


----------



## vivek.virgo (Mar 15, 2015)

saswat23 said:


> First of all you need an ADSL modem to connect to the internet and if you want WiFi then you need a ADSL Modem cum Wireless Router.
> If your ADSL modem is working fine and you just want WiFi then no need to go for a Modem Cum Router, only a simple wireless router would help, just like the one you have selected.
> If you want to have a Modem cum Router then go for something like TP-LINK TD-W8968N Wirelesss router. This very model can work as an ADSL wireless router for ISPs like BSNL who provide connection through telephone lines and also as a simple wireless router for other ISPs.



Thanks for explaining 

Any cheaper alternatives to W8968 for replacing my bsnl-provided modem? 
I see quite a few on flipkart but not sure about compatibility etc.


----------

